# Best scent control clothing?



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I have decided against an Ozonics units and I'm prolly just gonna invest in a new hunting suit, looking for something with scent control, what's good/helps and what's no good? Also do you need entire suit or just base layer? Thanks for any help


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

My suggestion is clean ones. With a clean body, clean base layers, clean outer layers, and plenty of scent killing spray and cover scent. I don't buy into all the "scent controlling" garments on the market. I do buy into keeping everything as clean and scent free as possible. Along with a good cover scent to mask whatever human odor remains (and there will be some remaining), I think this combo gives you as good a chance as any scent eliminating garments on the market. And is a LOT cheaper too. Just my opinion. Good luck in your search!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Merino wool


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

What ever hunting cloths you have washed in a no scent or scent killer soap dryed with baking soda


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Where's the best place to get merino wool


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

A Hazmat Suit.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Justin Spies said:


> Where's the best place to get merino wool


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1917034&p=1066086311#post1066086311

I ordered from the link in post #15. Got a couple pairs of merino socks as well. Haven't tried them out yet though.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Scent-Lok and Scentblocker, both good suits to buy. Invest in one "really nice" suit and thats all you will need for years to come.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the scent containment suit from Cabelas designed by Bill Winke would be a good choice. Seems to be a good concept for containing scent. Throw a clean body in it and I would have faith in it. But Im not a believer in Scent Lok or Scent Blocker.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

The suits that are worn upwind of the deer are the best in my opinion ones . . .


----------



## Alfireman (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a scent lok timber fleece pants and jacket very quiet, warm and seems to do the job. Like some of the others posted play the wind as best you can and the scent lok is just extra insurance


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

i use scent lok. it fits way better than scentblocker (my opinion). the full season style is my favorite. with that being said, i dont think they work all that well. the best scent control is to wash (clothes and body) in scent free soap and hope that you can stay downwind. i only use scent lok clothing because if im buying new camo, it cant hurt to have something trying to be scent free.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

This year I'm going to try something I read on here in the DIY section. It's how to make your own scent resistance clothing. Buy activated powder carbon from your local pet store and use a mix ratio of 1oz carbon to 1gallon. After washing your cloths dip them in the carbon solution and let them hang dry. Repeat this process a few times a year.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Try bean outdoors on here, u could pm Eric and get pricing, think he gives break to AT er's, he has First lite


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't waste your money on scent adsorbing clothing. It's better to spend those extra dollars on quality materials and construction, like Kuiu and Sitka Gear.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

merino wool


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> The suits that are worn upwind of the deer are the best in my opinion ones . . .


Thats my favorit suit .


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoyt said:


>


Total scent containment. Does it come in Mossy Oak Breakup Infinity?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

tpcollins said:


> The suits that are worn upwind of the deer are the best in my opinion ones . . .


Makes it more of a challenge that's for sure.


----------



## wrych (Apr 29, 2012)

I use scent control base layer like Enduraskin or ScentLok then my regular hunting clothes over that with some form of cover scent.


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't under-estimate the effect of hanging your clothes and gear outside for a few hours. Makes a big difference IMHO. A good scent free wash, hanging outdoors, storing in a scent free container, and getting dressed in the field can go a long way. Clean base layers can let you get more use out of your outer layers without having to wash them every time. Nothing is fool-proof... you can go to a lot of trouble to be scent free, then step in a pile of coyote crap on the way to your stand hahaha.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

scent lok and scent killer sprays are all bs. it's marketing the takes a lot of money from hunters. play the wind and keep clean.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

jtascone said:


> My suggestion is clean ones. With a clean body, clean base layers, clean outer layers, and plenty of scent killing spray and cover scent. I don't buy into all the "scent controlling" garments on the market. I do buy into keeping everything as clean and scent free as possible. Along with a good cover scent to mask whatever human odor remains (and there will be some remaining), I think this combo gives you as good a chance as any scent eliminating garments on the market. And is a LOT cheaper too. Just my opinion. Good luck in your search!


Most accurate and intelligent response you will get IMO!

NC

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mugzzzee (Dec 20, 2010)

Merino wool is hard to beat.


----------



## realtown12 (Feb 19, 2009)

wash yourself with Ivory soap, your clothes in baking soda, don't wear your boots at the gas station, don't smoke and *STAY DOWN WIND*. There is not much too it, we, as "hunters" tend to over think things like this all the time...


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

First line of defense is not to be a mouth breather, not eat onions or garlic during hunting season, lay low in the hard booze, dont smoke, dont be a mouth breather with 3 day old zombie breath and think you have it covered because, "hey its ok man, I got a chew in".....

Keep you and your clothes clean, and washed in no scent detergents, line dry, put in bags and rough em up with some baking soda. Keep em sealed, dont wear your hunting boots unless your actually walking in the woods, HUNTING. 
I like to take a pine bow, or sage sprig and rub all over me and on my hat to add cover scent to myself. Puts out allot of cover scent.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

It's not about the suit, it's about odor control.


----------



## arkansasbowboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Infamousfrog said:


> This year I'm going to try something I read on here in the DIY section. It's how to make your own scent resistance clothing. Buy activated powder carbon from your local pet store and use a mix ratio of 1oz carbon to 1gallon. After washing your cloths dip them in the carbon solution and let them hang dry. Repeat this process a few times a year.


 That sounds like a good Idea maybe use some of the lower end scent clothes like you can buy at walmart and dip them in this. You will have what ever they use in the cheap clothes and the carbon from this dip. I know for sure the carbon will absorb order. If you ever watch Cops bust a pot growing house they all use carbon filters to keep neighbors from smelling there pot plants.


----------

